

In case anyone missed it (facebook apps vs. iphone apps) - jjguy

In case anyone missed it (facebook apps vs. iphone apps)&#60;p&#62;http://developers.new.facebook.com/verification.php&#60;p&#62;vs.&#60;p&#62;http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/09/13/whyIphoneIsAnUreliablePlat.html
http://speirs.org/2008/09/12/app-store-im-out/
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/13/apple-to-iphone-developers-dont-compete-with-us/&#60;p&#62;Don't mind me, just making sure we get equal coverage for the FUD.
======
jacobscott
I'm not sure which articles you're calling FUD and what if anything you
thought got unfair coverage. I submitted the scripting.com link because I
wondered how it applied to facebook. fb and app store are the two biggest new
platform type things. I'm sure Android will be hammered on for something
(eventually).

